# دورة plc



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. 

للفائدة فقط .. هذا اعلان لدورة تحكم plc تبدأ اليوم الخميس 17 / 12 / 2009 في ملتقى هندسة الالكترونيات .. المحاضر الأخ م سيف مجاهد .. 

الدعوة موجهه لكل الاخوة والاخوات من جميع التخصصات .. 

وهذا رابط الموضوع .. 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t169233.html


----------



## البورتسوداني (17 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## المعتز بالله (17 ديسمبر 2009)

العفو يا جميل .. 

مرحبا بك ..


----------



## زيطة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أدام الله عليك فضله نحن فى أشد ألحاجة لأن يقوم بشرح plc مهندس أنتاج شد حيلك يا بطل


----------



## Yaser Alewe (19 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------

